# catch up over a coffee



## pagetools

how would you say this expression?


----------



## gvozd

Давай поговорим за чашкой кофе.
Давай поговорим за жизнь.

I'm not sure but I think that will do.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Давай поговорим за чашкой кофе.



Или _поболтаем_.


----------



## Vektus

Давай поболтаем (за чашечкой кофе).

in context to know the latest news about each other


----------



## morzh

I would translate it as:

1)Встретимся за чашечкой кофе.
2)Встретимся, посидим (поболтаем) за чашечкой кофе. - literally, meet up, sit down, have a cup'o'joe and do some gumbeating.

The context of "catching up" is for two people who haven't seen each other for a while and want to meet for a brief chat.
So to me "встретимся" or something of the sort is necessary her.


----------



## Syline

In Russian there's such a word "словимся". I wonder, is it a calque from English or just idiomatic coincidence?


----------



## Explorer41

Syline said:


> In Russian there's such a word "словимся". I wonder, is it a calque from English or just idiomatic coincidence?


Nice one... I did not hear of it before. Maybe you live among people who often deal with English?

I'd use only "свидимся", not "словимся"; for me, both words have the same use, though the second one is non-existent and quite strange.


----------



## Syline

Explorer41 said:


> I did not hear of it before.


Oh, really? Interesting. I myself just a couple of days ago said to one person: "Ладно, словимся как-нибудь". 
And no, I don't live among people who often deal with English  Everything is according to standards of the Russian periphery ))


----------



## Syline

*Explorer41
*Ссылка с примечательными комментами касательно "словимся": http://ru-linguistics.livejournal.com/102196.html
Видимо, действительно, все дело в том, что вы из СПб, а я из Сибири  Забавно, я даже подумать не могла, что кому-то в России это выражение может быть неизвестно.


----------



## Vektus

I didn't hear of it too. Interesting... I suppose, it's just a regional expression or smth like that.
According to the comments on the link, this word isn't used in Central region )


----------



## morzh

Syline said:


> Oh, really? Interesting. I myself just a couple of days ago said to one person: "Ладно, словимся как-нибудь".
> And no, I don't live among people who often deal with English  Everything is according to standards of the Russian periphery ))



First time I hear it.


----------



## Syline

Кто-нибудь здесь вообще слышал это слово в данном значении кроме меня? :d


----------



## gvozd

Syline said:


> Кто-нибудь здесь вообще слышал это слово в данном значении кроме меня? :d




Словимся? Я читал, но не слышал

Во... Прямо мистика какая-то... Написал сообщение и вышел в аську, а мне там друг пишет: "...словимся..."


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Словимся? Я читал, но не слышал
> 
> Во... Прямо мистика какая-то... Написал сообщение и вышел в аську, а мне там друг пишет: "...словимся..."




Бьiвает.

Я вот уезжал, слова "днюха" не бьiло.
А недавно сверстник пишет, на Одноклассниках найденньiй после долгой разлуки:"С днюхой тебя".


----------



## Syline

gvozd said:


> Во... Прямо мистика какая-то... Написал сообщение и вышел в аську, а мне там друг пишет: "...словимся..."


99,9% вероятности, что он не из Москвы и не из Санкт-Петербурга =)


----------



## gvozd

Syline said:


> 99,9% вероятности, что он не из Москвы и не из Санкт-Петербурга =)



Нашенский ён, воронежский...


----------



## morzh

О! У меня единственньiй родственник, оставшийся в екс-СССР, живет в Воронеже.
Я, правда, бъiвая там (вся отцовская семья там жила, на Кольцовской), особого диалекта не замечал.


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> О! У меня единственньiй родственник, оставшийся в екс-СССР, живет в Воронеже.
> Я, правда, бъiвая там (вся отцовская семья там жила, на Кольцовской), особого диалекта не замечал.



Привет с исторической родины, в частности, родины котёнка с улицы Лизюкова!:d У нас нету никакого деревенского диалекта, да и наше характерное фрикативное "г" потихоньку стирается. Да я и не слышу его, кажется, вообще...


----------



## morzh

Фрикативное "Г"....я вообще думал, что ето - или на Кубани, или на Украине. Сам какое-то время "хекал", поскольку вьiрос на Кубани (в той самой станице, которая начинается с К., и которая все время фигурирует в печти последний год). В Воронеже.....не сльiхал.


----------



## gvozd

Юг Воронежской области граничит с Украиной - так что были отголоски гэканья... Нам учителя этим в школе иногда тыкали...


----------



## Sempra

Словимся- нет такого слова в русском ,и то, что о нём никто не слышал,наводит меня на мысль,что словимся -это не так понятое Условимся (договоримся о встрече).


----------



## gvozd

Sempra said:


> Словимся- нет такого слова в русском ,и то, что о нём никто не слышал



Слишком категорично, Вам не кажется?

http://www.google.ru/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=ru&newwindow=1&site=&source=hp&q=%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BC%D1%81%D1%8F&pbx=1&oq=%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BC%D1%81%D1%8F&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=1&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=2510l4105l0l4319l8l4l0l3l3l0l335l1126l2-3.1l6l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=d7a17514161a620f&biw=960&bih=497

Сленг - штука тонкая...


----------



## Syline

Sempra said:


> Словимся- нет такого слова в русском ,и то, что о нём никто не слышал,наводит меня на мысль,что словимся -это не так понятое Условимся (договоримся о встрече).


Это слэнг. Вы когда-нибудь слышали о таком явлении?


----------



## Sempra

ой, а шой-то вы в одно время одинаковые посты тут понаписали??сразу возникла мысль о таком явлении как "клоны". Ладно,шутка,не обижайтесь,я человек новый,и увидела позже только,что пишут russian..а то думала,это англоязычное население о таких словах пишет,думала ослышались.


----------



## gvozd

Sempra said:


> ..а то думала,это англоязычное население о таких словах пишет,думала ослышались.



Хи-хи... Лично я не встречал здесь англоязычных индивидуумов, владеющих русским на уровне носителя...


----------



## Sempra

а весь интернет не встречал слова как его...всё время забываю ...словимся! у меня не было времени много анализировать здешнее общество,  первый раз тут.А ещё мне бросилось почему-тов глаза,позже..когда я посмотрела кто тут что писал,и стала вас немного различать...что слово употребила Syline-но все последующие ники написали,что такого слова не знают,тут gvozd,который тоже такого не слышал,вдруг приходит на помощь,мол какая-то мистика,но слово оказывается есть,мол друг мне( какое совпадение) только что написал и (о чудо),употребил именно это странное слово,так что оно, граждане, есть.Тут появляюсь я, Syline парирует,и тут опять gvozd на подхвате вторит )))Извините,весь этот бред тут не по теме,я понимаю.


----------



## gvozd

Sempra said:


> тут gvozd,который тоже такого не слышал,вдруг приходит на помощь,мол какая-то мистика,но слово оказывается есть,мол друг мне( какое совпадение) только что написал и (о чудо),употребил именно это странное слово



Оно мне вовсе не казалось странным. Я написал, что оно мне знакомо, а именно - я встречал его в Интернете. Просто не помнил, чтобы кто-то его употребил в повседневной речи.


----------



## gvozd

И добро пожаловать на форум, Sempra, если не возражаете


----------



## Sempra

Thanks. I am just studying English and suppose to find out  there new and useful information


----------



## morzh

Sempra said:


> Thanks. I am just studying English and suppose to find out  there new and useful information



Sempra,

Welcome.

как говорится, behave, и дастся Вам. Не надо начинать знакомство с форумом с обзьiвания людей клонами.

Мьi тут народ, может, и зубастьiй, но зубасто-доброжелательньiй.

Что же до "словимся" - хоть я никогда и не сльiхал такого, сленг, особенно региональньiй, как правило, знаком далеко не всем. Всегда лучше спросить, нежели категорически утверждать что-то.


----------



## gvozd

Вот я, например, когда отдыхал на юге в 2001-м, впервые услышал: "Дайте булку хлеба". Я не знал, стоять мне или падать. Со мной был один чувак из Санкт-Петербурга, он тоже уржался. А есть места, где это совершенно нормально.


----------



## morzh

Представьте себе мой опьiт, когда я переехал, сначала, из Золотого Кольца на Кубань, а потом, через 10 лет, с Кубани в Дагестан.
Особенно последний опьiт.


----------



## gvozd

Что тут скажешь. Жуть.


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Что тут скажешь. Жуть.



Ах, да, я забьiл - после Дагестана я попал в место, стоящее посредине среднерусской деревни. Там люди все еще употребляли слова вроде "индо".


----------



## Sempra

сленг тоже бывает разный, и тем, кто изучает иностранный язык, надо быть осторожным-уместно ли употребление в данной ситуации ...и разве виновата я, что не знаю неформального сленга,и читаю, и хоть и русская-не понимаю-чё это за слово такое..а то возьмём слово "скуповываться", например, ну это тоже самое что "скупляться"..то есть go shopping выходит и научим так иностранных граждан и пусть мне докажут,что такого слова нету.


----------



## morzh

Sempra said:


> сленг тоже бывает разный, и тем, кто изучает иностранный язык, надо быть осторожным-уместно ли употребление в данной ситуации ...и разве виновата я, что не знаю неформального сленга,и читаю, и хоть и русская-не понимаю-чё это за слово такое..а то возьмём слово "скуповываться", например, ну это тоже самое что "скупляться"..то есть go shopping выходит и научим так иностранных граждан и пусть мне докажут,что такого слова нету.




А мьi и не учим етому иностранньiх граждан. Мьi им разъясняем, что ето могло означать, и, как правило, информируем их о том, следует или не следует пользоваться тем или иньiм вьiражением.


----------



## Sempra

по поводу Catch up. есть у нас такое слово, ну и везде наверно-"пересечёмся"-мы так обычно говорим,вот так бы я перевела, это сленг,но это слово есть русском языке,просто оно изначально употребляется в геометрии,когда встречаются линии.А вот словимся-это выдуманное,перековерканное я бы сказала.Я ничего не доказываю,просто рассуждаю.


----------



## morzh

Да мьi и не спорим, что вьiдуманное, и, видимо, недавно.

Просто у большинства людей, и у меня, в том числе, есть неприятие "несуществующих" слов, которьiе недавно придуманнъi и в словарях не встречаются.
Однако, приходится мириться с тем, что, если слово приживется, то все больше и больше людей будут им пользоваться, и, рано или поздно, придет иностранньiй гражданин, и спросит, что ето такое есть.

И тогда ему придется хотя бьi попьiтаться объяснить значение слова.

По поводу же "пересечемся", да, можно и так. 
Но, в ходе дискуссии, заголовок темьi, похоже, забьiлся.

Тема - "to catch up over a coffee".
И сказать "пересечемся за чашкой кофе" лично у меня язьiк недоповорачивается.


----------



## Sempra

подумаешь..словарь вон трактует это выражение вобще как "догонять" ..."догоню- ка я тебя за чашечкой кофе..."..или ты меня


----------



## morzh

Ну, я Вам не скажу за весь словарь  , но для меня "пересечемся" имеет, в общем, довольно прямой и почти буквальньiй смьiсл. А именно - бьiстро встретиться в некоей точке, общей для обоих на их путях куда-то по их делам, для очень короткого взаимодействия. Скажем, передачи свертка.

- Слушай, я тебе тут книжку вернуть хочу.
- Давай пересечемся на Полежаевской, в 7:30 утра завтра. Идет?
- Ага.


----------



## Sempra

а как насчёт слова "наверстать"?Ну типо наверстаем за чашечкой кофе.Контекста тут не дано по теме,ну может чего-то кто-то не успел,договорить к примеру...и предлагает за чашкой кофе наверстать недоделанное.


----------



## morzh

Можно, только, мне кажется, "наверстаем упущенное" (ето если за кофе - недоделанное у станков или за раб. столом наверстъiвают).

Ну и, за чашкою кофию упущенного не наверстать - тут пузьiрь нужен, да и, возможно, не один.


----------



## Sempra

за пузырём можно такого наверстать-потом не разверстаешь..


----------



## morzh

Можно. Вот, после моего отъезда на ПМЖ в заморскую страну, после 13 лет, волею судеб попал я как-то назад, и приехал в места, где провел я свои молодьiе годьi. И уговорились мьi с другом молодости встретиться за чашечкой кофе у него дома, вечерком.
Вторая чашечка кофе понадобилась нам где-то в 3 ночи, и пришлось бежать за нею в ларек, кои в те времена работали круглосуточно.
Упущенное бьiло успешно наверстанно.


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> Упущенное бьiло успешно наверста*нн*о.


----------



## Sempra

застать за чашкой кофе...застукать то бишь.


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


>



Да, Вьi правьi. Ето причастие, нужно одно "н". Я иногда не задумьiваюсь, где отглагольное прилагательное, а где - причастие.


----------



## Explorer41

Sempra said:


> А вот словимся-это выдуманное,перековерканное я бы сказала.Я ничего не доказываю,просто рассуждаю.


Ну как сказать... В принципе, слово логичное — чем-то напоминает выражение "поймать кого-нибудь", т.е. найти по делу важного человека, местонахождение которого трудно предсказать. В выражении "словимся", во-первых, пропадает "деловой" аспект, и во-вторых, люди равны по положению и "ловят" друг друга — нету такого, чтобы один человек был "охотником", а другой — "добычей".

То есть слово симпатичное в русском языке, хотя и необычное для нас.


----------



## morzh

Вот, скажем, не столь давно, в 80-е, в русском слово "отловить" стало использоваться в смьiсле "найти кого-либо / поймать кого-либо". по отношению к людям.
Хотя ето и не является его значением.

- Мне надо босса отловить - накладную на спирт подписать.

- Сегодня после работьi по пиву?
- Ага, только Ваську отловить надо - он уже четвертьий раз отльiнивает.

Я с удовольствием пользуюсь.


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> Я с удовольствием пользуюсь.



Где? В Америке?


----------



## morzh

Ну, пользовался. Да. В прошлой жизни. Здесь, конечно, редко.


----------



## Syline

Sempra said:


> ой, а шой-то вы в одно время одинаковые посты тут понаписали??


Какое одно время? 6 минут разницы!   



> а весь интернет не встречал слова как его...всё время забываю ...словимся!


Вам ссылки Гвоздя недостаточно? И к чему была такая длинная тирада в посте №26? ) Мне вот тоже кажется подозрительным, что вы сначала пишите о себе в женском роде, потом в мужском, потом опять в женском ) Тоже, знаете ли, наводит на мысли  



gvozd said:


> Вот я, например, когда отдыхал на юге в 2001-м, впервые услышал: "Дайте булку хлеба". Я не знал, стоять мне или падать. Со мной был один чувак из Санкт-Петербурга, он тоже уржался. А есть места, где это совершенно нормально.


 "Булка хлеба" - у нас так говорят! Я, соотвественно, тоже.  Эмм, а вы как называете единицу хлеба? )



morzh said:


> Ну, я Вам не скажу за весь словарь  , но для меня "пересечемся" имеет, в общем, довольно прямой и почти буквальньiй смьiсл. А именно - бьiстро встретиться в некоей точке, общей для обоих на их путях куда-то по их делам, для очень короткого взаимодействия. Скажем, передачи свертка.
> 
> - Слушай, я тебе тут книжку вернуть хочу.
> - Давай пересечемся на Полежаевской, в 7:30 утра завтра. Идет?
> - Ага.


Именно. Поэтому "словимся" по смыслу подходит больше. А еще мне нравится параллель между "catch" и "ловить".


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> "Булка хлеба" - у нас так говорят! Я, соотвественно, тоже.  Эмм, а вы как называете единицу хлеба? )



Буханка! И колбасы не батон, а палка.


----------



## Syline

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Буханка! И колбасы не батон, а палка.


А, ну да, буханка. Тоже употребляем, но больше в отношении черного хлеба. 
А колбасы и у нас палками зовутся, не батонами =)


----------



## Explorer41

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Буханка! И колбасы не батон, а палка.


Натуральная норма, к которой я привык с раннего детства — говорить про буханку хлеба, батон булки и кусок колбасы (иногда ешё палка, особенно если кусок целый; впрочем, колбасу мы считаем скорее в граммах, чем в штуках, и обращаемся к ней чаще всего без всяких дополнительных измерительных слов). Но эта благая норма подрывается коварными работниками цепных продуктовых магазинов, распространившихся в Санкт-Петербурге, по всей видимости, из города Москвы.


----------



## Syline

Explorer41 said:


> батон булки


О, лично для меня это что-то с чем-то )) Просто у нас батон - это отдельное хлебобулочное изделие высшего сорта овальной формы с такими нарезками наверху (думаю, вы знаете, о чем я), а булка - это либо тоже отдельное хлебобулочное изделие (сладкое, из сдобного теста, чем-н. начиненное/присыпанное), либо единица белого хлеба, независимо от ее формы.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Syline said:


> О, лично для меня это что-то с чем-то )) Просто у нас батон - это отдельное хлебобулочное изделие высшего сорта овальной формы с такими нарезками наверху (думаю, вы знаете, о чем я), а булка - это либо тоже отдельное хлебобулочное изделие (сладкое, из сдобного теста, чем-н. начиненное/присыпанное), либо единица белого хлеба, независимо от ее формы.



Как вы все точно описали. На Украине (по крайне мере в восточной ее части) все именно так.


----------



## Explorer41

Syline said:


> О, лично для меня это что-то с чем-то )) Просто у нас батон - это отдельное хлебобулочное изделие высшего сорта овальной формы с такими нарезками наверху (думаю, вы знаете, о чем я), а булка - это либо тоже отдельное хлебобулочное изделие (сладкое, из сдобного теста, чем-н. начиненное/присыпанное), либо единица белого хлеба, независимо от ее формы.


Да, конечно. И вот такими батонами можно булку считать: "накупил два батона булки". Т.е. булка — это собирательное имя для батонов. А сладкие сдобные изделия называются [сдобными] булочками (по отдельности), а ещё сдобой (обобщённое имя; впрочем, выражения "булочка сдобы" никогда не слышал, видимо, потому что точного соответствия между этими понятиями нет).

Да, в Питере слова "булка" и "булочка" имеют разное значение!


----------



## Syline

Explorer41 said:


> Да, конечно. И вот такими батонами можно булку считать: "накупил два батона булки". Т.е. булка — это собирательное имя для батонов. А сладкие сдобные изделия называются [сдобными] булочками (по отдельности), а ещё сдобой (обобщённое имя; впрочем, выражения "булочка сдобы" никогда не слышал, видимо, потому что точного соответствия между этими понятиями нет).
> 
> Да, в Питера слова "булка" и "булочка" имеют разное значение!


Как у вас все сложно  Батон у нас просто батон, собирательного имени нет. А булка и булочка могут быть синонимами, если речь о сдобе. Правда, если булочка маленькая, а она, как правило, маленькая, то называть ее булкой как-то не совсем логично  и под булочкой всегда подразумевается сдоба.


----------



## Explorer41

Syline said:


> Как у вас все сложно


Это просто! Правда, сейчас, как я уже говорил, система становится сложнее вследствие её упрощения, происходящего, по всей видимости, из Москвы. В последнее время можно услышать как выражение "батон хлеба" (но не "булка хлеба"; "булка хлеба" — это, как вы говорите, "что-то с чем-то"), так и "батон колбасы" — лично для меня оба выражения странноваты, особенно последнее. Что до последнего выражения, то оно, слышно, московское; видимо, народ находит удобным обращаться к хлебу, булке и колбасе одинаковым образом и использовал для этого заимствование.


----------



## gvozd

Батон булки - это еще одно откровение для меня. Где-нибудь на просторах нашей необъятной родины найдется "буханка колбасы"?:d


----------

